# 

## admin

> ǳ        ,    43 ,      .             .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .

    -  ˳  .   ,    , '   ...

----------


## LAEN

? 
   ...  
    .   (  ,    ),    ().
    () - 4.   .   -  ...

----------


## Mihey

> ?

     ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  .

    !      ,    . ...!

----------


## l`haim

2012 - 2013       , ,   .  ,     . ,   ,   .
        ..         ..   .           ? ,      -    -.  -.   20 - 30 ,         15 -20   .

----------


## LAEN

> ..         ..   .

     .      2030 ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> .      2030 ...

                 . (  ),    , !       (   --      ,          ),      .   ,       , .       ""  ...
-    .      ( )

----------

> ϳ  Opel   
> 
> 16     . ǳ    .          ,  Opel Kadett,    1986  ,               -.         1-    .       35 .

    
:  

> .      ( )

       ;)

----------


## crazyastronomer

> . (  ),    , !       (   --      ,          ),      .   ,       , .       ""  ...
> -    .      ( )

    ?         .   ,    . 
       .   ˳  .          ,     .

----------


## vladd

,       .
""   " "          .
. . 
 ,    "": "    ?     (/ú)!".
-  ""  '   !?      ,  ,  , ...
   ,   ....
  ....

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?         .   ,    . 
>        .   ˳  .          ,     .

  ,        .    , ""        .       :         --(   .  -         ).       10-20    60-100,    ,      40-60/   60-80    ,   5-10 .         .         ?        ,            . .

----------


## LAEN

-2 (!)  
    ...)

----------


## wap-poltava

.   .  ,               ,            ,    .      ,        .      (         ). 
    (   , )...
      ,     = ,   .
    .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .

  !      ? 
P.S.          ,   03     (  )       .       ,      ,     ,    ( )  .

----------


## vladd

> .   ˳  .          ,     .

      :  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

2012  !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> :  .

   ))))         3

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/17298.html

----------

,  .      -     ,   .

----------

